# Samba, Squid and Last



## bluetick (Jul 27, 2009)

I run samba and squid on a server with a small network doing requests through it. Looking at the output of the last command I see quite a few session times with 0:00 length time. If a program such as google toolbar does a auto-update request. Would it trigger the last log if the user is not logged in??


----------

